# Starting infoshop in springfield, mo



## Dandylion (Oct 25, 2012)

We are black and red and we are starting the artichoke in springfield mo. We need allies and donations. We don't get the building until nov 5th, just trying to get the info out there. We will be offering help to travelers in exchange for their volunteer work. (washing dishes etc.). Message me we need to spread the info to our community.


----------



## Alex the Weaver (Oct 26, 2012)

That's so great to read! Here's a 'zine I did on the Infoshop Movement in Chicago:

http://zinelibrary.info/autonomous-zone-infoshop

I would recommend going through the Slingshot! Radical Contact List and contacting the groups especially those who run spaces, many of which have websites and are on the facebook whether or not it's on the list: 

http://slingshot.tao.ca/rclist.php


----------



## Fwingnut (Oct 26, 2012)

Awesome, now there's something more for me to do when I go through Springfield. I usually dread that city because I have so much trouble in the yard, yet I go through there so often.


----------



## iHaveRabiez (Oct 26, 2012)

I'll be going through Mo. around the 5th.. I'll have to check it out..maybe even wash some dishes


----------



## Dandylion (Oct 27, 2012)

The building needs some work before we do anything, but maybe you can volunteer to help with thAt.


----------



## iHaveRabiez (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm down... I'll hit you up when I'm around.

Drew


----------



## AnarchoNomad (Nov 6, 2012)

Update: We got the keys to the building today ​​


----------



## Alex the Weaver (Nov 6, 2012)

AnarchoNomad said:


> Update: We got the keys to the building today ​​


 
Congrat's! My job is seasonal, and I'd like to come teach a series of card weaving workshops sometime this winter. Do you all plan on doing any kind of prisoner support? I would also be down with helping start a prisoner writing group or participate in one if you have one going already.


----------



## Alex the Weaver (Nov 12, 2012)

AnarchoNomad said:


> Update: We got the keys to the building today ​​


When you all open the doors, you might want to start a new thread under projects. Were any of you all involved with the Radish Infoshop in your town? I sadly only read about after my one stop in Springfield er route to the Missouri Ozarks back in '09. Are there any collective and/or punk houses in town? My window of opportunity to visit for a week or two might be sooner rather than later. Rumors abound at work about when the ax is gonna fall...


----------



## AnarchoNomad (Nov 15, 2012)

Most of our group was not involved with the Radish. I personally had never even been there, and just recently moved to Springfield, Mo. (I had lived here for about a year a long time ago, but didn't know the Radish existed).
As far as I know there are not any collective or punk houses here. There really isn't much right now, though we plan on changing that.


----------



## Alex the Weaver (Nov 15, 2012)

AnarchoNomad said:


> Most of our group was not involved with the Radish. I personally had never even been there, and just recently moved to Springfield, Mo. (I had lived here for about a year a long time ago, but didn't know the Radish existed).
> As far as I know there are not any collective or punk houses here. There really isn't much right now, though we plan on changing that.


Right on. Starting at least mostly fresh has its pros for sure. I was the only ex-A-Zoner who was very involved with La Biblioteca Popular, the two Infoshops that have been in Chicago in the last ten years.

Are there folks who can put up Travelers if I come for a week or two next month?


----------



## AnarchoNomad (Nov 15, 2012)

Alex the Weaver said:


> Right on. Starting at least mostly fresh has its pros for sure. I was the only ex-A-Zoner who was very involved with La Biblioteca Popular, the two Infoshops that have been in Chicago in the last ten years.
> 
> Are there folks who can put up Travelers if I come for a week or two next month?


 
I am not sure if there are people who could help out with a place to stay. I will check around.
You are welcome to stay at the building, that is where a few of us are living, but at the moment there aren't utilities, so it is not exactly luxury accommodations (its like staying in a squat but paying rent lol  )


----------



## Alex the Weaver (Nov 15, 2012)

AnarchoNomad said:


> I am not sure if there are people who could help out with a place to stay. I will check around.
> You are welcome to stay at the building, that is where a few of us are living, but at the moment there aren't utilities, so it is not exactly luxury accommodations (its like staying in a squat but paying rent lol  )


That's cool. I'll let you know when I've got a better idea of what I'm up to.


----------



## Alex the Weaver (Nov 19, 2012)

AnarchoNomad said:


> I am not sure if there are people who could help out with a place to stay. I will check around.
> You are welcome to stay at the building, that is where a few of us are living, but at the moment there aren't utilities, so it is not exactly luxury accommodations (its like staying in a squat but paying rent lol  )


Hey-I wanted to let you all know I wrote something up about starting a fiber arts co-op/collective: http://squattheplanet.com/threads/forming-a-fiber-arts-co-op-collective.15506/

Pretty much whenever I teach a series of weaving workshops, this is part of my thinking. I'd be interested in coming just to teach a workshop and help with a prisoner writing event, but if there's the interest, early winter would actually be a good time for me to make an attempt at this again 'cause I'll be able to at least throw down a little cash towards not, not just bring skills like I have sometimes in the past.


----------



## Alex the Weaver (Dec 11, 2012)

Since there's been a lot of problems with the forums on here lately, please write me me at alextheweaver at peoplenotprofit dot net so we can work something out so I could possibly come visit you all and teach weaving and hang out.


----------



## AnarchoNomad (Mar 8, 2013)

The Artichoke is open. It is still a work in progress, but we have been using it for meetings and had a concert here, and are in the process of getting the free store up. If traveling through Springfield,MO. come check it out.


----------

